# .info Vorreservierung



## Dominik Haubrich (30. Mai 2001)

Hi Folks,  
 
hier ein paar Insider-Infos für Domain-Grabber, und solche die es werden wollen  
  
Gestern abend ist bei Schlund+Partner http://www.schlund.de bzw. 1&1 Puretec http://www.puretec.de die .info-Domain Vorregistrierung online gegangen, dh. man kann mit oder ohne einer Priority Number seine http://www.wunschdomain.info voranmelden. Ob man die gewünschten Domains dann aber wirklich zugeteilt bekommt, entscheidet ein kompliziertes Auswahlverfahren, welches in knapp einem Monat gestartet wird. 
 
Ausserdem wird noch heute die Seite http://www.info-wunschdomain.de an den Start gehen, wo Neukunden sich die begehrten neuen Domains schnappen können


----------



## Interritor (9. Juni 2001)

Ich find nur doof das sie bei Purtec noch mal Extra 5 DM im monat kostet . Sonst hätte ich schon lange einen Versuch gestartet ;-)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Juni 2001)

naja, das soll aber auch vor kiddies schützen, die durch z.b. freedoms alle domains reggten, bzw reggen, was ziehmlich saugt!

ansonsten wirds sicherlich erschwinglicher auch für arme schüler (hoffe ich)


----------



## Interritor (9. Juni 2001)

ja da hast du recht! aber reicht es nicht wenn ich schon 40 DM im monat zahle? ok 5 Dm sind nicht die Welt aber tozdem


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (11. Juni 2001)

Ich glaube wenn Du wirklich einen Hammer-Domainnamen erwischst, so wie <i>reise.info</i>, dann kratzen Dich die 12*4,99DM auch nicht mehr - die Domain kannst Du gut und gerne für 10 Riesen verschachern


----------



## Klon (11. Juni 2001)

Dank der Priority-Numbers von denen ich 2 Stück von Puretec bekommen hab konnte ich für mich "money.info" und "broker.info" vorregistriern...

wenn ich auch nur eine von beiden bekomme geb dem Langhaarguru im RZ Karlsruhe einen aus, der der da unten in den Lampertzzellen wohnt ehehe...

Hab in den letzen drei Tagen leichte Performance-Einbusen bei meiner Domain gehabt und sie war zwischenzeitlich für 23 Minuten off (Time Out) ... zumindest laut InternetSEER.

Aba was solls ehehe 3 Gigabitaußenanbindung hat sonst keiner, 8 Leitungen zu 7 Providern, unter anderem eine STM4 (622MBit) Strecke zur DENIC...

ROCKT!


----------



## Quentin (11. Juni 2001)

hey klon.. wenn das klappt lädste dann mich auch ein? anreisekosten wirst du ja dann auch tragen oda?

oder du lädtst gleich alle members ein.. *tutorials.de treffen - sponsored by klon (http://www.digitaldeath.de)*

wär das nix? das wirds dir ja wohl wert sein 

gruß


----------



## Interritor (11. Juni 2001)

Jo genau wenn schon dann richtig Klon!  

Ich hab Priority-Number 3 bei Purtec mal gucken ob ich mir welche holen dazu muss ich erst mal mit meinem Finanzchef reden (vader). ;-)


----------

